# Types of Earwigs and features of Earwigs



## Pholma Pris (Nov 20, 2007)

There are four main types of earwigs. The earwig insect can be found all over the world and the four major types are widely dispersed on each continent. The common types of earwigs are:
*The European Earwig
*The Shore Earwig 
*The Ring Legged Earwig :jester:
*Features of Earwigs
*The earwig bug is relatively easy to identify, which is helpful in earwig pest control. In general earwigs are slender, reddish-brown insects. They have visible wings but they rarely if ever actually use them to achieve flights. :thumbsup:


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Shees...and here I have to trim the hair from my ears...why would anyone want a wig?


----------



## Pholma Pris (Nov 20, 2007)

You don't know the meaning of earwigs, its a type of insect or pest, please read that post clearly, take it serious, don't joke, :furious:


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Pholma Pris said:


> ...take it serious, don't joke, :furious:


ok.....I'll take your post as serious as your picture of an earwig?


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

RippySkippy said:


> ok.....I'll take your post as serious as your picture of an earwig?


 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :laughing: :laughing:


----------

